# Anyone ever fish Whitewater Memorial State Park Lake near Brookville Lake



## slabber21 (Feb 16, 2014)

I am camping this wknd at Whitewater Memorial Lake/State Park near Brookville Lake. Anyone ever fish Whitewater State park lake before? 
What species are even in there?
Any tips or pointers? 
Looks like the spillway there could produce some fish.


----------



## ScottB (Apr 15, 2004)

I haven't fished it personally, but I've heard that it has pretty nice sized bluegills and quite a few smaller bass.


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

lotsa black crappie too, not to many huge ones, but plenty of eaters.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Caught lots of good gills deep in the summer there last year


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

As everyone else has said I have caught lots of bluegill, crappie, and largemouth out of that lake. It can be really fun to fish. You fishing from shore or a boat/canoe/kayak?


----------



## Nwohiofisherman (Feb 7, 2012)

Caught some giant gills out of there a few springs ago spawning. A couple were pushing 11 inches.


----------



## slabber21 (Feb 16, 2014)

thanks for all the tips! I will be fishing from my boat as I believe they allow any type of boat on the lake, as long as its trolling motor use only. Also, I will probably be doing some shore fishing. 
Anyone know if there is any big catfish in there? or any catfish at all?
Thanks


----------



## fishwhacker (Jul 16, 2010)

I was out there this spring crappies were small but no size slot so could get a limit but few got pass 9 inch...had a lot of catfish....couple were giants and caught them while crappie fishing. Spillway usually produces fish but goes dry after about an hr. Make sure you stop to get your watercraft permit when you pull in....let me know how you do and if fish are on the beds yet


----------



## slabber21 (Feb 16, 2014)

will do. thanks


----------



## slabber21 (Feb 16, 2014)

fished Whitewater Memorial a few times throughout the weekend. Caught lots of Big blue gills on brush piles throughout the lake. Also caught couple nice size crappie. Didn't spend time fishing for any other species as these big blue gill were killing it.


----------

